# Kits!



## Farmin' Girl (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I bred Bella and Dixie last month to Ranger, and I found Bella wasn't pregnant, she was just faking it in her rebreed, and I didn't realize it until the day before she was supposed to have them, typical Bella.  So I bred her again, and so am waiting and hoping it is REAL this time.  Dixie on the other hand had her very first litter, giving birth to 4 healthy, FAT little babies!!!!  It feels so good to have babies on the farm again! I will post pics as soon as possible. My phone isn't letting me upload any for  some reason. 

And just a little newsflash - I love smileys!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## SA Farm (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats on the litter! Hope Bella took this time for you


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 28, 2014)

Cute babies! Hope your other doe comes through as well


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 28, 2014)

cute little pudgy babies!  congrats!  hopefully bella will get her act together and have more blue bunnys.  i love blue, blue bunnys, blue chickens, even had a blue steer once.  love my blue maran chickens


----------



## Sumi (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Farmin' Girl (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks y'all!!! I hope she gets her act together as well


----------

